# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Font >  Bài thuốc dân gian chữa ung thư vú không còn tốn kém

## vtnn2017a@

*Ung thư vú là căn bệnh nguy hiểm & phổ biến ở đàn bà, nó có thể đe dọa đến tính mạng người bệnh tương tự như bản lĩnh sống của người bệnh. Trong Đông Y và trong dân gian có lưu truyền nhiều bài thuốc chữa ung thư vú kết quả từ vật liệu sẵn có.*

==>> Xem thêm :     thuốc điều trị ung thư unti k 

*[replacer_img]*

*Cà rốt+ củ cải trắng + ngưu bàng*

1kg cà rốt

1kg ngưu bàng tươi

250g ngưu bàng khô

350g củ cải trắng.

Đem hỗn hợp trên hâm nóng với ba lít nước trong tầm ba giờ đồng hồ thời trang. sau đó, đem ra nghiền lấy nước, bỏ buồn chán cho vào tủ lạnh. Ngày uống hai lần, mỗi lần 150ml nước thuốc + 100ml nước nguội

*Nước ép mãng cầu xiêm*

Mãng cầu xiêm được xem là vị thuốc quý trong Đông Y. Ở cây mãng cầu xiêm người ta tìm kiếm được những dược chất hiếm and có công dụng ngăn ngừa ung thư.

hằng ngày bạn lấy một trái mãng cầu xiêm ép lấy nước uống trong ngày. duy trì cách uống nước mãng cầu xiêm trong khoảng ba tháng sẽ thấy kết quả rõ ràng.

==>>  Tham khảo:      Thanh đường Gamosa Hỗ trợ điều trị tiểu đường  

*Chín đọt rau Trai, chín tép hành lá, ba tép tỏi, một cục phèn chua bằng ngón chân cái*

đây là bài thuốc dân gian được lưu truyền bằng cách lấy những vị thuốc trên đem nghiền nát với nhau rồi bó vào cổ tay người bệnh (đau ngực trái bó tay phải và ngược lại)

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

